# F U M A R E -- Tatuaje Smoker Poker January 27th



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come down to *F U M A R E* and meet Pete Johnson, creator of Tatuaje and Cabaiguan cigars. Pete along with *F U M A R E* will be hosting a smoker poker event on Saturday, *January 27th from 1-6pm*. A *buy-in of 3 Tatuaje cigars * will get you tournament chips and a chance to win a box of Pete's newest* "EL" red label cigar * to come out of Nicaragua. Be among the first in the Nation to sample his new cigar to debut right here at *F U M A R E*! Event participation is limited to 40 players. Three rounds will be held and the top 3 chip leaders of each round will advance to the final table for a chance to win the grand prize. Call 775-825-1121 or, stop by after Jan. 1st. to sign up for this very unique event

*F U M A R E * 
907 W. Moana ln. 
Reno, NV. 89509


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Pics of last years event including Pete and his creepy beard! :lol: 
http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/vudu9/album04


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

10 spots left.


----------

